# Vintage Traynor Handle



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone know how to remove a (Traynor) strap handle with metal end covers? Do the covers come off some how, or do I undo something on the underside (which is covered by a sheet of steel, stapled on)?


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy.
Normally you would pry up the outside edge of the handle trim caps.










Once removed you will find bolts holding the handle strap clamps.








Cheers, doug


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yep, and it may take more force than you think to get the cover off.

TG


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

Perfect! Thanks Doug & TG.


----------



## JoePops22 (Sep 4, 2012)

How long is the strap? I need to replace one from a '74 Traynor Bass Mate.

I haven't tried prying the covers off.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

I think it's about 9"


----------

